
Antimander: Exposing gerrymandering through genetic algorithms - jlee124
https://antimander.org/
======
brianolson
Nice! See also
[https://bdistricting.com/2010/](https://bdistricting.com/2010/) and
[http://autoredistrict.org/](http://autoredistrict.org/)

